# From 1990 - Steve Jobs: Computers are the Bicycles of the Mind



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2011)

Steve Jobs: Computers are the Bicycles of the Mind



It is very interesting to sit here in 2011 with the network,internet, wireless and the cloud and hear Jobs, in 1990, talk about the futureand in all honesty be mostly right. However his timeline was a bit of anunderestimate and he was a bit off on computers staying computers since theyare becoming an integral part of many entertainment systems


----------

